

The Importance of Apple - rams
http://cycle-gap.blogspot.com/2008/06/importance-of-apple.html

======
gaius
Well, NeXTSTep had DBKit which had an Oracle adaptor, there's no reason Apple
couldn't have great native Oracle support very quickly if they needed it.

There's JDBC thin and Instant Client too. There's even a version of the Oracle
server itself, but it's a few revs behind and not supported for Production
use. If you wanted to write an Oracle app on OSX today, there's nothing
stopping you.

~~~
rcoder
The Oracle client libraries (in both traditional and "Instant" variants) for
OS X on Intel weren't released until spring of '08. That was nearly a two-year
wait relative to when many, if not most, developers using Apple hardware had
moved over to the new hardware.

So yes, technically, there's nothing stopping you from writing an Oracle-based
app on OS X _today_ , but the story was quite different just a few months ago.

Also, while CoreData may have taken a lot of the nicer bits of WebObjects' ORM
tier and re-packaged it for desktop apps using SQLite, the story for
traditional client/server database applications isn't quite so compelling.
RubyCocoa + ActiveRecord (or your preferred scripting language w/ORM and Cocoa
bridge) actually seems like a much better option than bare Cocoa + Oracle C
client libs.

